# Combi Microwave/Grill



## Binnacle

I have never used this device, so please excuse my ignorance, but can any member inform me if it is necessary to remove the metal grill tray prior to switching to dual grill/microwave role. Probably some one with a cook's extra ticket (with microwave endorsement) would be best qualified to answer this question and avoid sparks flying . The instruction booklet gives no guidance.
(Smoke)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Binnacle said:


> I have never used this device, so please excuse my ignorance, but can any member inform me if it is necessary to remove the metal grill tray prior to switching to dual grill/microwave role. Probably some one with a cook's extra ticket (with microwave endorsement) would be best qualified to answer this question and avoid sparks flying . The instruction booklet gives no guidance.
> (Smoke)



No problem just leave it in. It is what it is designed for it will be well earthed down and it has no pointy bits so there will be no sparks.



It should be pointed out that in the past I have put everything from lit candles to propane filled balloons in microwaves so I do consider myself something of an expert on microwave destruction. The local second hand shop stopped selling me them fopr a while. However in all honesty the shelf will be fine. try candles in upside glasses for truly amazing plasma light show* 


*best viewed from at least 20 meters away (Thumb)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RFyh5ABcQ&feature=related


----------



## Ray Mac

Binnacle said:


> I have never used this device, so please excuse my ignorance, but can any member inform me if it is necessary to remove the metal grill tray prior to switching to dual grill/microwave role. Probably some one with a cook's extra ticket (with microwave endorsement) would be best qualified to answer this question and avoid sparks flying . The instruction booklet gives no guidance.
> (Smoke)


Hi, No you can leave the metal tray in only need to remove it if you are using at as a Microwave to heat meals and so forth(Thumb) Bon (Smoke) 

Ray


----------



## michaelF

this might help 

The microwave ovens which are sold with a metal rack are combination
ovens which have a 'browning' feature.

"Why metal rack can be used in the combination mode?

In the combination mode, the microwave is used only for a short
duration in the microwave mode when metal rack cannot and shouldn't be
used. The rack has no sharp edges and the gap between the rods of the
rack is large enough to prevent sparking and to allow the microwave to
pass through.

Please note the grill rack is only to elevate the food to come closer
to quartz heater element for faster browning."

The above quoted explanation is from Bajaj Electricals - FAQ's On
Microwaves
( http://www.bajajelectricals.com/faq/microwavefaq.htm )

When you are just microwaving, then remove the rack. While the
sentence from the website above is rather vague, the meaning is quite
clear, the rack is for browning and any exposure to microwaves is
minimal at best.

Your combination setting may look something like this:
Combination cooking (30% microwave plus 70% grill - or - 55% microwave
plus 45% grill)- it is used only for recipes which require both
microwave for cooking/ baking and grilling for browning.

As for damage to the magnito, if you operate an empty oven, there can
be damage. The microwaves, after reflection from the empty, cavity
will fall back on the magnetron to affect its life and will lead to
magnetron failure. Food in the oven absorbs the microwaves and
protects the magnetron. Once again, don't have the rack in when just
using the microwave.

Search - google
Terms - metal rack +in microvave ovens, combination microwave ovens

mike 
ps copied and pasted from one site


----------



## K urgess

The rack is probably non-magnetic i.e., stainless steel.
Unaffected by microwaves.
But pointless to leave it in if you're only using the microwave as has been pointed out above.


----------



## michaelF

just used mine in the combination mode for the first time in 5 years with the metal rack ,
the sausages came out perfect .

mike


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Marconi Sahib said:


> The rack is probably non-magnetic i.e., stainless steel.
> Unaffected by microwaves.
> But pointless to leave it in if you're only using the microwave as has been pointed out above.


Doesn't have to be magnetic just conductive and pointy/ edges

Slightly crushed aluminium foil also gives a pretty darned spectacular light show*


*best viewed from 10 meters away and not using your mothers microwave(Thumb)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

A bar of soap is fun as well and pretty safe providing you let the results cool down

and condoms - not so safe though


don't do ping pong balls - they actually explode


----------



## treeve

_Slightly crushed aluminium foil also gives a pretty darned spectacular light show_*

Not even that there are no sharp edges ... I used a fancy china plate a while back, spectacular display ... the plate rim and edge is red with gold paint, under the glaze. It still sparked brilliantly. No sharp edges there. I do not know what the common factor is.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

treeve said:


> _Slightly crushed aluminium foil also gives a pretty darned spectacular light show_*
> 
> Not even that there are no sharp edges ... I used a fancy china plate a while back, spectacular display ... the plate rim and edge is red with gold paint, under the glaze. It still sparked brilliantly. No sharp edges there. I do not know what the common factor is.


Very thin stuff works as well, I think it because it cracks slightly and you get your edges that way - if I could recommend a compact disc as a good example of this , I find any boy or girl band ones work best


----------



## billyboy

Fun to sneak some chestnuts in there too. Certainly makes people jump


----------



## K urgess

Used to be the ideal way of getting rid of all those CDs sent by the likes of AOL etc.
Either that or use them as bird scarers. [=P]


----------



## degsy

I bet you where the type SM to remove toast from the Duty Mess toaster with a fork.(Jester)


----------



## benjidog

I don't think I would like to eat anything cooked in your microwave SM after all the wierd things you have had in there. 

Isn't there a saying about "the devil making work for idle hands to do"?


----------



## kevjacko

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Very thin stuff works as well, I think it because it cracks slightly and you get your edges that way - if I could recommend a compact disc as a good example of this , I find any boy or girl band ones work best


SM,,
You really need to get a life. Or like me get the Book '50 Dangerous things a boy should do' me and the lad had bloody marvellous fun aiming home made rockets at fellow campers last summer. LOL

JACKO


----------



## John Dryden

Binnacle will be diving for cover when he turns his microwave on now!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

It was just a phase I went through - also about 20 microwaves. Actually looking back some of it was extremely dangerous.

It all went by the board when i discovered the joys of liquid nitrogen.

and no i didn't use a fork on the toaster - thats nuts

Was it one of the 'Evil Genius' books Kev - I have the whole series


----------



## kevjacko

Was it one of the 'Evil Genius' books Kev - I have the whole series
__________________

Now why does'nt that suprise me SM.
As troubled kids my mates went through a fertilizer and gunpowder thing (kindly supplied by one of the lads who worked at a local quarry), they had a local rebel sort of movement going, saw themselves a sort of Che Guevara meets Swampy and during training excercise down the local woods in preparation for the 'revolution' my mate managed to blow three fingers off his left hand. True. 
It did galvanize him into learning to play the guitar with his right hand though which I must admit he's pretty dammned good at.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

kevjacko said:


> Was it one of the 'Evil Genius' books Kev - I have the whole series
> __________________
> 
> Now why does'nt that suprise me SM.
> As troubled kids my mates went through a fertilizer and gunpowder thing (kindly supplied by one of the lads who worked at a local quarry), they had a local rebel sort of movement going, saw themselves a sort of Che Guevara meets Swampy and during training excercise down the local woods in preparation for the 'revolution' my mate managed to blow three fingers off his left hand. True.
> It did galvanize him into learning to play the guitar with his right hand though which I must admit he's pretty dammned good at.


they are smashing books look them up.

oddly i never got into chemical explosives in a big way - however my liquid nitrogen BLEVE bombs are famous as is my liquid oxygen soaked charcoal - my barbecues go to 11


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

benjidog said:


> I don't think I would like to eat anything cooked in your microwave SM after all the wierd things you have had in there.
> 
> Isn't there a saying about "the devil making work for idle hands to do"?



Strangely one of the things i seldom do is to use one for cooking - i just cant seem to get good results food wise


----------



## kevjacko

Satanic Mechanic said:


> they are smashing books look them up.
> 
> oddly i never got into chemical explosives in a big way - however liquid nitrogen BLEVE bombs are famous as is my liquid oxygen soaked charcoal - my barbecues go to 11


Gonna check them out then SM, let you know how I get on. Worked in the Gases industry for the last nigh on 12 years. Great fun to be had with liquid and compressed.


----------



## degsy

When I was a Lad I used to knock around with a lad nicknamed Bunny, can't remember his name now. He carried out some experimentation with one of the old porcelain ink wells from school and gunpowder and a fuse from Standard Fireworks 3d bangers. Blew his left eye out, later in life when we used to go the Cavern, Mardi Gras and the Iron Door in Liverpool. He would sometimes remove the glass eye, if he was'nt get anywhere with a young lady. He was a scream, literally(Jester)


----------



## Binnacle

John Dryden said:


> Binnacle will be diving for cover when he turns his microwave on now!


Be assured John, Binnacle is still studying and evaluating the advice given by kindly members (the warranty still has eleven months to run). However a test using an ex radar magnetron has made me question the advice given by at least one member, as my grill tray is indeed magnetic. I may, using an extension cable, carry out a tests in the back garden, meanwhile I will continue to read all advice given and note so far nobody has reported any micro meltdown. My household insurance, both structure and contents have been obviously checked for validity in the event of a mishap..


----------



## K urgess

Bang goes another theory. (Sad)
Our microwave is just that and nothing else, our last was a dual purpose but never got used (the Memsahib prefers the gas cooker), so our replacement didn't need to be anything other than a basic model.
I'm basically "Can't cook, won't cook" so the most adventurous I get is a cup of soup in the μwave.
Having checked, I found that the "Stainless steel interior" is, in fact, magnetic. It must be something to do with a stainless steel plating or something.
It's all about not sustaining eddy currents. (?HUH)


----------



## Billieboy

Me and some mates made nitro glycerene on fiday night, Saturday morning we threw a small test tube of it at my mate's shed door, blew it to bits, got a real tanking off his Mum!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Marconi Sahib said:


> Bang goes another theory. (Sad)
> Our microwave is just that and nothing else, our last was a dual purpose but never got used (the Memsahib prefers the gas cooker), so our replacement didn't need to be anything other than a basic model.
> I'm basically "Can't cook, won't cook" so the most adventurous I get is a cup of soup in the μwave.
> Having checked, I found that the "Stainless steel interior" is, in fact, magnetic. It must be something to do with a stainless steel plating or something.
> It's all about not sustaining eddy currents. (?HUH)



Quite a lot of stainlesses are magnetic to a degree, but its all to do with points of voltage concentration which then breaks through the fizzle factor causing the shazzam effect to come into play which then ramps up the Suddenly Brown phenomena


----------



## K urgess

Being used to working with stainless in the food conveyor industry on of the prime tests for quality was the magnet.
If it dropped off you were good to go. [=P]


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Marconi Sahib said:


> Being used to working with stainless in the food conveyor industry on of the prime tests for quality was the magnet.
> If it dropped off you were good to go. [=P]


The usual ones are the austentic stainlesses 304 and 316 where 304 is slightly magnetic 316 is not magnetic.

Considerably more to it than that of course but the magnet rule is a good one on the whole


----------



## Ray Mac

Burned Toast said:


> Hi, No you can leave the metal tray in only need to remove it if you are using at as a Microwave to heat meals and so forth(Thumb) Bon (Smoke)
> 
> Ray


I must be getting on reading some of the daft comments(Jester)

Ray(Smoke)


----------

